

Vint Cerf: A better network for outer space - bootload
http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=21601&channel=communications&section=

======
jamess
Being involved somewhat in DTN, I'm here to tell you that the RFC 5050 bundle
protocol is a steaming pile of crap. It desperately needs updating to stop
trading off minuscule numbers of bytes saved in transmission for ridiculous
pain in actually parsing and storing bundles. Oh, and the security drafts.
Don't get me started on the security drafts. DTN is nowhere near a mature and
well formed technology yet.

